

The Idea That Facebook Could Be The Next Google Is Now Laughable - dmk23
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-is-not-google-2012-7

======
jfb
Where was this pre-IPO? I'd give this sort of a thing a lot more credence if
someone had had the balls to run it before it was obvious.

~~~
voxx
Amen, you can't just wait until the ball stops rolling to call your bets.
That's not how it works.

Gotta be Rainman

